# Looking For Campground



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

We are heading down to Ocean City MD on Aug. 21 to Aug. 28.







I'm looking for a campground for on the way down to stay one night. Has anyone stayed at the KOA in Allentown (New Tripoli PA)? Or does anyone have a recomenation for Campgrounds around Scranton PA?







Any thought would appericated.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Not sure of your route, but Pine Hill, right off of Interstate 78 is great for a 1 nighter.

Pine Hill RV Park clicky

Pull thru, full service sites, and convenient on and off the highway.

The KOA is OK, but it is back a narrow, windy road. You don't want to meet up with another vehicle while towing in there.

Steve


----------

